

JavaScript Template Engines - codecondo
http://codecondo.com/15-javascript-template-engines/#te

======
poseid
nice! templates were also part of my talk on static pages last week at the
frontend conference: [https://speakerdeck.com/mulderp/minimum-viable-
interactions](https://speakerdeck.com/mulderp/minimum-viable-interactions)

